# De Thatch Rake , what you pull up. Is it more beneficial to the lawn and soil?



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

So many years ago someone bought me one of these. I have not used it much. Up until Nov 2021 I never "De Thatxhed" my lawn. 2021 I rented a power rake and did my entire 18k sqft.
I removed a good amount of "dry grass" 
Any how my question
Using this rake I did get a decent amount of debris out. Would this be more beneficial leaving it to break down?


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

This is more efficient and what I have: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Sun-Joe-13-in-12-Amp-Electric-Scarifier-Lawn-Dethatcher-with-Collection-Bag-AJ801E/207137229?g_store=&source=shoppingads&locale=en-US&&mtc=SHOPPING-BF-CDP-GGL-D28I-028_033_CHORE-NA-NA-NA-SMART-NA-NA-NA-NA-NBR-NA-NA-NA-SMART_SHP&cm_mmc=SHOPPING-BF-CDP-GGL-D28I-028_033_CHORE-NA-NA-NA-SMART-NA-NA-NA-NA-NBR-NA-NA-NA-SMART_SHP-71700000080837633-58700006820161825-92700061594993386&gclid=CjwKCAjw6fyXBhBgEiwAhhiZsrDZmilOs-712XGF5VzoXRmWi6F0NJi7p3u4sK3ZT_S2RR9_rQX2iRoCC4QQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

You can make multiple passes without the hardwork of power raking...


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

creediddy2021 said:


> This is more efficient and what I have: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Sun-Joe-13-in-12-Amp-Electric-Scarifier-Lawn-Dethatcher-with-Collection-Bag-AJ801E/207137229?g_store=&source=shoppingads&locale=en-US&&mtc=SHOPPING-BF-CDP-GGL-D28I-028_033_CHORE-NA-NA-NA-SMART-NA-NA-NA-NA-NBR-NA-NA-NA-SMART_SHP&cm_mmc=SHOPPING-BF-CDP-GGL-D28I-028_033_CHORE-NA-NA-NA-SMART-NA-NA-NA-NA-NBR-NA-NA-NA-SMART_SHP-71700000080837633-58700006820161825-92700061594993386&gclid=CjwKCAjw6fyXBhBgEiwAhhiZsrDZmilOs-712XGF5VzoXRmWi6F0NJi7p3u4sK3ZT_S2RR9_rQX2iRoCC4QQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> You can make multiple passes without the hardwork of power raking...


What that thing pulls up , would it be more beneficial to leave it.
Its not exactly thatch?

I was curious to see how much stuff would come up since I did it in 2021. It seemed to be just as much.
Only reason I did the power rake last fall was because my wife wanted me to.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

MacLawn said:


> creediddy2021 said:
> 
> 
> > This is more efficient and what I have: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Sun-Joe-13-in-12-Amp-Electric-Scarifier-Lawn-Dethatcher-with-Collection-Bag-AJ801E/207137229?g_store=&source=shoppingads&locale=en-US&&mtc=SHOPPING-BF-CDP-GGL-D28I-028_033_CHORE-NA-NA-NA-SMART-NA-NA-NA-NA-NBR-NA-NA-NA-SMART_SHP&cm_mmc=SHOPPING-BF-CDP-GGL-D28I-028_033_CHORE-NA-NA-NA-SMART-NA-NA-NA-NA-NBR-NA-NA-NA-SMART_SHP-71700000080837633-58700006820161825-92700061594993386&gclid=CjwKCAjw6fyXBhBgEiwAhhiZsrDZmilOs-712XGF5VzoXRmWi6F0NJi7p3u4sK3ZT_S2RR9_rQX2iRoCC4QQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> ...


Once you power rake you should always remove all the debris. Never keep it in your lawn.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

creediddy2021 said:


> MacLawn said:
> 
> 
> > creediddy2021 said:
> ...


Why?


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Just buy a Groundskeeper 2 rake

Throw it in the compost.
Let it dry out on a tarp and use it as mulch.

Cause dead patches from being covered.
Creating the right conditions for localised Fungus / Rot.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

g-man said:


> Why?




Your recommendation is to leave this in his yard?


----------



## frekwentflier (Oct 27, 2020)

You wouldn't want to leave the clumps of debris that dethatching brings up on top of live grass. The questions is whether or not you bag it or go over it with a mower and re-mulch it. I bag mine, but I can see where it might not be a bad idea to re-mulch it. It's just more carbon and organic matter for the lawn, right?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't see the point in removing organic matter. I then read the recommendation of adding compost. I don't know of any study of the benefits of removing the dead stuff (what some call dethatching). But since you are recommending the removal of all the debris, i ask why. What's the benefit removal or the harm of leaving it?


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

frekwentflier said:


> You wouldn't want to leave the clumps of debris that dethatching brings up on top of live grass. The questions is whether or not you bag it or go over it with a mower and re-mulch it. I bag mine, but I can see where it might not be a bad idea to re-mulch it. It's just more carbon and organic matter for the lawn, right?


My question is If its not compacted and should we be removing it at all.
As for what to do with it once you pull it up. Well I spread it out thinly on a spot where the soil is in need of organic matter. The rest goes in the flower beds.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

g-man said:


> I don't see the point in removing organic matter. I then read the recommendation of adding compost. I don't know of any study of the benefits of removing the dead stuff (what some call dethatching). But since you are recommending the removal of all the debris, i ask why. What's the benefit removal or the harm of leaving it?


This was my thinking also, also maybe Im wrong but I dont call what this rake pulls up "thatch" its loose and fluffy 
No if you can break into that first 1-2" and pull up that compacted zone , which I did have in my front lawn it can help break up that compacted layer. 
I only did this 500 sqft area as I was curious how well this rake worked , it does a decent job but its not easy: I will not be doing more with this tool.
2021 I did a power rake and core aeration and over seed. This year I am just going to cut low and rent a power seeder and do a light over seeding in the thinner areas.
I decided to "dethatch" this area over seed and put down 10 cubic feet of compost. I know its a tad early but this are gets beat up . Around fire pit and just out of sight on lower right is the shed wall the kids bounce balls off of.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

g-man said:


> I don't see the point in removing organic matter. I then read the recommendation of adding compost. I don't know of any study of the benefits of removing the dead stuff (what some call dethatching). But since you are recommending the removal of all the debris, i ask why. What's the benefit removal or the harm of leaving it?


I would not leave dead grass clumps after power raking the lawn. That is what I meant by removing debris.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

creediddy2021 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see the point in removing organic matter. I then read the recommendation of adding compost. I don't know of any study of the benefits of removing the dead stuff (what some call dethatching). But since you are recommending the removal of all the debris, i ask why. What's the benefit removal or the harm of leaving it?
> ...


I think the point is that we have multiple options instead of any hard/fast rules.
Re-mulching the debris turning it into beneficial OM (probably the right call since OP added compost to this area any way)
Removing the debris
Collecting the debris and throwing it into garden, tree, ornamental mulch areas where one doesn't care about the color of their mulch. (this is what I'll be doing shortly)


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I remove the dead stuff simply because it's too messy to try to mow it back in. I have allergies to grass and mold, so the less the stuff goes airborn, the better. I once used it as straw for seeding, though.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Green said:


> I remove the dead stuff simply because it's too messy to try to mow it back in. I have allergies to grass and mold, so the less the stuff goes airborn, the better. I once used it as straw for seeding, though.


Basically what I will do with any future removal.


----------

